# Do I just let him go?? help



## Pinkk (Nov 23, 2012)

So my husband is having a Emotional affair with a co worker cause he was not happy at home. we have 3 kids, 7 years on us. I am pregnant. He stayed with me last night, we kissed, had sex and i thought we were fine. he said he loved me. Well,today at work he tells me he just needs to move out!! what?? That he wants to try to be with the other woman to see if he is happy. This is crazy!! That he didnt feel a huge connection between us YET he gets so excited if i even lay by him! What do i do? DO i just stop trying and let him go? Do i forget about counseling and get legally separated? I love him soo much, he sends me mixed messages but i wont deal with him with another person. I dont know what to do, pleasssse someone give me advice. I try and say everything i can to make him stay and i finally got him to last night and we had a good time together then BAM this today. im confused and hurt so bad. who elses life has this happened to?


----------



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Theres a saying "becareful what you wish for". I went through the same thing with my husband and after a seperation he came back, for 7 years it was great, only for me to find out that he was still emotionally attached to her and when her husband died he was trying to get back with her. We seperated again and he came back again and now 16 years later another affair. Do not keep trying to keep a man that is seeing someone else. What kind of a wonderful man do you have that he chose to do this to you and your children add to that the fact that your pregnant!he certainly doesnt have any respect for you and your allowing him to come and go is just going to make him have less.


----------



## mfriend2012 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm sorry you are going through this. My advice would be to look to a person's actions and not their words. Of course you are hurting. It is a horrible situation. But it would be worse for you not to set boundaries for yourself, your family, and what you will tolerate. If he wasn't happy in the marriage, he should have lovingly brought his issues up to you first, not some other woman.

Hoping the best for you.
-m


----------

